# Hello, new girl from New Mexico



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow, what a view!!! Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## leper65 (May 22, 2006)

Bert Colwell said:


> Wow, what a view!!! Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


I agree Bert! Welcome to AT Jenny, your daughter's bow looks bigger than her!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jenny.


----------



## maestasranch (Jun 9, 2011)

Bert Colwell said:


> Wow, what a view!!! Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


Thanks! That's just my front yard. You should see the back yard!!


----------



## maestasranch (Jun 9, 2011)

leper65 said:


> I agree Bert! Welcome to AT Jenny, your daughter's bow looks bigger than her!


:teeth: It is bigger than her! It cracks me up--I just love to watch her shoot. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Beautiful country. Welcome Jenny! :welcomesign:


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

welcome, and you should check out the western forum as well that picture would fit in pretty good.


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

awsome hello and welcome


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome....welcome to another Lady Archer!! Love the photo of your kids and yes that's is an amazing view!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!

Beautiful view! congratulations on that house!


----------

